
Microsoft Admits Windows Vista Mistakes, Criticizes Apple Ads - raganwald
http://www.informationweek.com/news/windows/operatingsystems/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=208803153&pgno=1&queryText=&isPrev=
======
damon
If it took them a year to admit it, how long will it take to fix it? Rather
than a marketing push, how about an engineering push?

~~~
Tamerlin
"will work to reverse the widely held belief, informed by early troubles upon
the operating system's launch, that Vista isn't compatible with many
applications and devices."

Agreed -- when I read this line, I was wondering whether it would be through
PR or action. It actually needs both, but without the action part, the PR
won't do much good.

------
raganwald
I notice that while they "criticize Apple ads," they don't actually, you know,
dispute the content of those Apple ads.

